# Au Sable rookie (Main & South branch)



## cciaravino91 (Jan 9, 2011)

My buddy is taking me out fly fishing this weekend. I'm a true rookie to the sport, he's got several years of experience. We will be fishing both at night and day, fishing the south and main branch in locations such as Burtons and Keystone. If anyone has any pointers or general tips on any of these areas I would appreciate a bit of help! You can post here or shoot me a PM if you would prefer. Thanks in advance!!

-Chris


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Should be an epic aluminum hatch from 11am to 4pm. Very predictable this time of year. Sorry couldn't resist. Both sections will be busy with anglers and people just floating. But it is a beautiful area. If you have a fly rod and never used it you best thing to figure out this trip is a basic roll cast and simple mend. Watch some videos and then practice in you front yard. Best of luck!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Should be an epic aluminum hatch from 11am to 4pm. Very predictable this time of year. Sorry couldn't resist. Both sections will be busy with anglers and people just floating. But it is a beautiful area. If you have a fly rod and never used it you best thing to figure out this trip is a basic roll cast and simple mend. Watch some videos and then practice in you front yard. Best of luck!


Ah yes, 'Alumnus flotilla' I believe is their scientific name, or at least close. Best imitation for them is a dry-dropper rig, with the larger fly being a Miller Lite can, and the smaller being a cigarette butt. You can't miss the take, it begins with an upside down canoe, followed by cursing and the contents of an igloo cooler floating downstream.

They do make the season for a lot of local businesses in the area though.

As Boardman said, it is a beautiful area. Time for terrestrials now. Think rubber legs, hoppers, etc. Mice at night. Maybe some tricos around now, not quite sure. It can be an interesting time of year to trout fish.

Have fun and let us know how you do.


----------



## cciaravino91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahah thanks for the jokes and the tips guys! Headed up early tomorrow morning! Will report back


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes good times fishing in between canoes. 

When they dump upstream from me I usually treat myself to a few of their beers. 

I have to do my part to keep the river tidy.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Beer that appears floating down the river - must be "NATURAL" Lite. LOL! Gotta love the weekend warriors!


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Ah yes, 'Alumnus flotilla' I believe is their scientific name, or at least close. Best imitation for them is a dry-dropper rig, with the larger fly being a Miller Lite can, and the smaller being a cigarette butt. You can't miss the take, it begins with an upside down canoe, followed by cursing and the contents of an igloo cooler floating downstream.
> 
> They do make the season for a lot of local businesses in the area though.
> 
> ...




hahaha lmfao Eric ...... And don't forget the ''Hey ill give you 10$$ if you give us a tow'' guys ran into that a bunch hex fishing. Also made an impressive haul of natty light emptys.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

One of my favorite canoe interactions was with a group of very drunk young men. I had my Lab with me and one of them asked if the dog would fetch beer.

Me, "Sure, just toss one out."

He tosses a Bud and I send the dog.

Him, "Hey, he's swimming away!"

Me, "No, he's fetching me your beer. What did you expect?"

His buddies were still giving him he** when they rounded the bend and I was enjoying a cold beverage.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

slickdragger said:


> hahaha lmfao Eric ...... And don't forget the ''Hey ill give you 10$$ if you give us a tow'' guys ran into that a bunch hex fishing. Also made an impressive haul of natty light emptys.


My favorite though, is when a group of tubers/canoers asks me how much farther the take out is on any particular stretch of river.

My usual response is, "only about a couple miles below the falls......" :yikes:

"You mean the livery didn't tell you about the falls?????" :evilsmile


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> My favorite though, is when a group of tubers/canoers asks me how much farther the take out is on any particular stretch of river.
> 
> My usual response is, "only about a couple miles below the falls......" :yikes:
> 
> "You mean the livery didn't tell you about the falls?????" :evilsmile



yeah that cold water has got to be great after a few hours


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> My favorite though, is when a group of tubers/canoers asks me how much farther the take out is on any particular stretch of river.
> 
> My usual response is, "only about a couple miles below the falls......" :yikes:
> 
> "You mean the livery didn't tell you about the falls?????" :evilsmile


Or the ones that ask that are still several hours out but have been out for hours already. These guys are the ones that turn 2-3 hours floats into all day drinking marathons. Just don't forget the sun screen!


----------

